# The "Q" Test



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

I read about an experiment to determine if you were a 'self centered' or 'other centered' mentally oriented person ages ago in a book and I thought it would be a cool idea to test it out to see if it had any validity behind it, we seem like the perfect test subjects for such a thing, so why not? 

*What to do:* Using the index finger of your dominant hand, trace out the capital letter 'Q' on your forehead.

*Analysis:* This fun test provides some insight into whether you are 'self' or 'other' centered. These two types of people have a very different way of seeing the world, and one type is no better or worse than the other.

*DRAW THE Q ON YOUR FOREHEAD BEFORE YOU CONTINUE READING.*

There are two ways of completing this exercise. Some people draw the tail of the 'Q' on the right hand side of their forehead whilst others draw it on the left.










_Self-centered_ people tend to draw the letter Q in a way in which it can be read by themselves. They tend to come across as being the 'same person' in different situations, and their behaviour is guided more by their own values than the needs of others. They pride themselves on being straight with people, and expect others to be honest with them. Because of this, they are not especially good at lying, but are better at detecting lies in others.

People who are _other-centered_ tend to draw the letter Q in a way in which it can be seen by someone facing them. They _tend to be concerned with how other people see them or how they are perceived_ (as we draw the Q readable in the others perspective). They are happy being the center of attention (haha they got this part wrong ), can easily adapt their behaviour to suit the situation in which they find themselves, and are skilled at influencing the way in which others see them. Because of this they are often good at lying, but not so good at detecting lies.

http://www.quirkology.com/USA/Experiment_AnalyseYourself.shtml


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That second half was a spoiler. :lol
I read the whole post without drawing the Q.


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

hahah lol sorry , I edited it.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I drew it on the left. Initially I had the urge to draw it upside down and with the little Q line facing the upper right though. lol Not sure what that means.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ I bet you wish it was a "D" test. 

I drew mine pointing to the right. I believe that means I'm "self-centered" -- people looking at my face would see it as a backwards Q.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Agreed. I bet it has more to do with right brain, left brain dominance.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Neptunus said:


> ^ I bet you wish it was a "D" test.


D:

lol


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd take this with a pinch of salt... I'm not good at rotating things in my head, so even when I was reading the description I was finding it hard to work out which way round it was. I suspect that this lack of ability contributed to me drawing it pointing right. Oh, and I generally prefer not to lie, but if I want to, I'm _great_ at it


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

lol .meht daer nac elpoep rehto os sdrawkcab secnetnes ym gnitirw trats ot gniog m'I


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I drew it so I could read it. I can't figure out why someone would need to read the invisible Q on my forehead.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I drew it other centered.

People who are other-centered tend to draw the letter Q in a way in which it can be seen by someone facing them. *They tend to be concerned with how other people see them or how they are perceived * (True). They are happy being the center of attention (No), can easily adapt their behaviour to suit the situation in which they find themselves, and are skilled at influencing the way in which others see them. Because of this they are often good at lying (No), but not so good at detecting lies (No).


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My brain hurts. I can't rotate shapes to save my life. I drew my tail to the right. I can't figure out which one that is.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Jnmcda0 said:


> lol .meht daer nac elpoep rehto os sdrawkcab secnetnes ym gnitirw trats ot gniog m'I


!ahahaH


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> D:
> 
> lol


D:


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

The "Q" test eh? Soudns more like a "BS" test to me


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Right side.


----------

